# Mr heater buddy -noisy



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

My mr heater buddy makes so
Much noise on the low setting like it's starving for oxygen is this normal on high it's dead quiet -is this the norm or is mine messed up I've read other post about the pilot noise but none speaking about the low setting 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## QuackerWacker99 (Feb 10, 2013)

I've had one for prolly 8 years now and the only time it gets noisy is when it's running low on propane 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

QuackerWacker99 said:


> I've had one for prolly 8 years now and the only time it gets noisy is when it's running low on propane
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Same with mine.


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Is it on a 1lb can or a bigger one. Try and reseat the fuel connection.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

QuackerWacker99 said:


> I've had one for prolly 8 years now and the only time it gets noisy is when it's running low on propane
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


I currently have my mr. Buddy on low and it is nice amd quiet. Must be something wrong with yours. Like mentioned above mine only gets loud when almost out of propane.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I had problems with mine and fought with it for months, maybe a year. Finally found something out. The 20 lb tank, if that's what your using, has a safety discharge valve and will activate and restrict flow if you open the valve fast. Open as slow as possible, allowing pressure to build slowly doesn't activate the valve. Haven't had a problem since.

Other than that, alcohol q-tip and compressed air from a computer type can is the only advice I can offer.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

QuackerWacker99 said:


> I've had one for prolly 8 years now and the only time it gets noisy is when it's running low on propane
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire





HUBBHUNTER said:


> Same with mine.


 
Same here also.


----------



## huntr4life (Nov 30, 2005)

R.J.M. said:


> My mr heater buddy makes so
> Much noise on the low setting like it's starving for oxygen is this normal on high it's dead quiet -is this the norm or is mine messed up I've read other post about the pilot noise but none speaking about the low setting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Mine is noisy too, and only on low. Even with a brand new tank of propane.


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm using a 1lb tank and there is no difference from new to older tank as far as loud noise 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

mines loud on low too. Like wind is blowing the flame around. Kind of like when it's running out of fuel.


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

I just purchased a new one. Has 2 settings. Low and high. It does the same thing if left in the low position. I just turn it a little more towards the high setting (maybe 1/8" -1/4") and it eliminates it the wind noise. Its like the regulator wasn't set right from the china factory. &#128533;


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

huntr4life said:


> Mine is noisy too, and only on low. Even with a brand new tank of propane.



Mine have always been noisy on the low setting.


----------



## jolumsden (Oct 11, 2009)

My uncle was told by the manufacturer to use an air compressor and blow out the white ceramic pad. He didn't see much, if anything, come out when he did but he said it did quiet it down. Mine if fairly new and I haven't had any noise problems on low or high.


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Mine is noisy only on low and only for about the first 5 minutes. Then the tile glows evenly and it only makes noise when a breeze hits it or it gets low on gas.


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

I must be a lucky one, silent high or low!


----------



## huntr4life (Nov 30, 2005)

agbuckhunter said:


> I just purchased a new one. Has 2 settings. Low and high. It does the same thing if left in the low position. I just turn it a little more towards the high setting (maybe 1/8" -1/4") and it eliminates it the wind noise. Its like the regulator wasn't set right from the china factory. &#128533;



Same way I "fix" mine.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

huntr4life said:


> Mine is noisy too, and only on low. Even with a brand new tank of propane.


These guys with heaters are wimps! My buddy heater is noisy when I'm ice fishing! If you can hear your heater when you're deer hunting, you should reconsider sports! NASCAR maybe!:lol:


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

A different thread I was asking how I could draw my pistol out of holster without making noice! You guys must must shoot farther than me!


----------



## Luvdayoop (Nov 25, 2014)

5th year with mine, I use a 1lb tank. Never had this problem until this year. Silent on High, but sounds like constant wind hitting it on low. Was snowing heavy, and had a few snow clumps from overhanging pines fall into tile, and pilot area while carrying it out this year. Maybe that was problem? On Nov 20th I watched a doe for 15 min, and took a 5pt at 35yds from an Ameristep Outhouse blind in light snow and wind while heater was making this noise on low setting. Didn't seem to spook the deer at all.


----------



## red wolf (Apr 1, 2014)

My mr buddy is great my mr buddy hunter is just a snag bigger.
On low the hunter is unuseable on high it eats tanks fast. 
Took it back and got 1 more buddy model.


----------

